# Anyone have a favorite stock for the recovery



## tyroneweaver (Mar 19, 2020)

Are techs still the best bet
Or is their a hidden gem that’s been way over sold


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 19, 2020)

BBRU > Body BagzRus ? LOL


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 19, 2020)

Recovery? The FED is dropping One Trillion Dollars into the market every night this week, and it has done nothing. There is little prospect for recovery in the near future.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 22, 2020)

The market won’t hit bottom until all hopes of a quick or V shaped recovery are extinguished, so why would anybody be looking for long equity plays now. We have weeks if not months before this bear market will flatten. Plenty of dorayme to be made on the short side now. Ask me in 6 months...maybe.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 22, 2020)

Obviously a big paper company, like Kimberly-Scott or a company that makes hand sanitizers.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 22, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Obviously a big paper company, like Kimberly-Scott or a company that makes hand sanitizers.



Paper companies may get a bounce on speculation, but the reality is their sales aren’t going to increase much at all. The sales for toilet paper e.g. are just getting pushed forward, and all that TP being hoarded in American garages is going to have to be used before those people buy more. It’s not like the coronavirus gives you diarrhea.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 22, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously a big paper company, like Kimberly-Scott or a company that makes hand sanitizers.
> ...


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Vastator (Mar 22, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> Are techs still the best bet
> Or is their a hidden gem that’s been way over sold


Cruise line stocks are dirt cheap about now. I'm thinking of loading up on a few grands worth.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 24, 2020)

Companies that were already in the process of moving manufacturing OUT of China.

Georgia Pacific!


----------



## HaShev (Mar 24, 2020)

Forced selling and short scare news have caused some secure companies par $25 preferreds down below$10 and even $ 5.  The best buys are the ones soon to call or notified intent to call.
Example: company offers new series of preferred taking advantage of lower rates in order to pay off higher rate notes debt.  Those preferred sell out but now can be bought back or the higher debt at fractions  while still paying off debt through the warned mandatory call + more certain the voluntary call of the other higher preferred series as intended.   Naysayers forget to tell you these plunges help companies restructure lower and lessen debt so that coming out of the virus earnings will be greater due to lessen expense of debt payouts.  At worse the companies dilute the stock shares and hold down or off divys for the regular stock to hold the fort while paying off debt at a much cheaper rate.  The companies come out of this leaner and meaner then ever before, all through scare mostly done by pros trying to grab those bargains from weak hands and forced selling low volume crashes.
1 day trade $6buy then sold next day $15. 
149% gain on one of these,
Just bought back today back down below last buy to rinse and repeat.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 24, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Forced selling and short scare news have caused some secure companies par $25 preferreds down below$10 and even $ 5.  The best buys are the ones soon to call or notified intent to call.
> Example: company offers new series of preferred taking advantage of lower rates in order to pay off higher rate notes debt.  Those preferred sell out but now can be bought back or the higher debt at fractions  while still paying off debt through the warned mandatory call + more certain the voluntary call of the other higher preferred series as intended.   Naysayers forget to tell you these plunges help companies restructure lower and lessen debt so that coming out of the virus earnings will be greater due to lessen expense of debt payouts.  At worse the companies dilute the stock shares and hold down or off divys for the regular stock to hold the fort while paying off debt at a much cheaper rate.  The companies come out of this leaner and meaner then ever before, all through scare mostly done by pros trying to grab those bargains from weak hands and forced selling low volume crashes.
> 1 day trade $6buy then sold next day $15.
> 149% gain on one of these,
> Just bought back today back down below last buy to rinse and repeat.


Same stock up over 25% in after hours.


----------



## Fueri (Mar 24, 2020)

Easy.  Long the market in steps.

6T in stimulus. 

We just saw this play out.....


----------



## petro (Mar 24, 2020)

This is the only Stock I will be able to afford after the purposeful destruction of our economy.
 
A nice Beef Broth for dinner.
At least it has protein.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 24, 2020)

petro said:


> This is the only Stock I will be able to afford after the purposeful destruction of our economy.
> View attachment 314909
> A nice Beef Broth for dinner.
> At least it has protein.


I like how you said purposeful destruction, it's way to easy for foes or political rivals to manipulate our markets and worse out financials and system.
When will the SEC realize that 2x and 3x short or long  etfs is a disaster 1)because the market maker or provider cheats the buyers and sellers with computer systems used to make the buyers and sellers chase the price and often the price is out of order or accuracy to benefit the scam.
2)because they are used in conjunction with paid protest uprisings to commit financial terrorism by Rich hedge fund owners who also use it for political tactic (*Soros cough cough*)
3)because selling more shares then exist as 100% of a company is liken to the movie "the Producers" whereby tanking a co with fake bankruptcy news or staged frivolous lawsuits and news from never heard of media about said lawsuit  is often used to attack a company for sale of the short position, making a flop so they never have to pay back (buy back) their shares.
During liquidity or buyer support issues the short should be prohibited.   Notice maker makers will cap the top end if no sellers exist, but on the way down, good luck finding the market maker at work.
This is not the Pres or administrations fault, it's the bipartisan SEC And non functioning congress responsible for always allowing the attack on our system by allowing practices that make it to easy to do.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 24, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> The market won’t hit bottom until all hopes of a quick or V shaped recovery are extinguished, so why would anybody be looking for long equity plays now. We have weeks if not months before this bear market will flatten. Plenty of dorayme to be made on the short side now. Ask me in 6 months...maybe.



I agree. I think today’s massive 2000 point rally was a head fake


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 24, 2020)

evga or Georgia Pacific.
I take stock in my chicken stock I cooked last night. What do I do with it? Shame to waste it.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 24, 2020)

Disney


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 24, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > The market won’t hit bottom until all hopes of a quick or V shaped recovery are extinguished, so why would anybody be looking for long equity plays now. We have weeks if not months before this bear market will flatten. Plenty of dorayme to be made on the short side now. Ask me in 6 months...maybe.
> ...



IMO, is was worse than a head fake. The VIX is sky high and todays rally pushes the high end of risk for the VIX even higher. I wouldn’t be shocked to see a 12-15% rapid drop relatively  soon.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 24, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Until there's clear evidence that the virus is receding the stock market will be on a roller coaster


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 24, 2020)

Liberals ain't been right predicting shit in years.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 24, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



The virus could be cleared tomorrow and this market will still drop 15-20% from here. There is so much debt that needs to be unwound.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 24, 2020)

I figure we are watering down the value of the dollar so the stock will sky rocket once given the go symbol.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 25, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


 Drop from what's left? Luckily the fall from a step stool is a lot less then a fall from the top of a ladder.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 25, 2020)

HaShev said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Forced selling and short scare news have caused some secure companies par $25 preferreds down below$10 and even $ 5.  The best buys are the ones soon to call or notified intent to call.
> ...


Both the Intended Call Note (which can be called this x-date of 4/15) and the B series preferred are up over 50% so far today.
There's lots of money in trading notes and preferreds after they get beat down.
That's how I bounced back from the financial crisis losses (from tanked mutual funds) so quickly while others took years to recover.


----------



## HaShev (Mar 25, 2020)

End result : the notified Intend to mandatory call note was up 101% today
The "B" series preferred possible voluntary call  up 90%  -TOLD Ya!


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 25, 2020)

I've been looking for publicly traded airliner wrecking/salvage outfits but, damn, they all seem to be privately held.  Their business is about to take to the sky 'cause you AIN'T.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 25, 2020)

Too early to buy in my opinion; it will see saw down some more, some stocks will lose more than others of course, but, I would be looking at casino stocks and hotels; there will be a lot of pent up demand out there when this disease runs its course, as they all do. Gambling on gambling stocks, maybe, in the near future; or maybe I will just go gamble in a casino instead, it's more fun and the odds are about the same.

As for current business opportunities, food trucks around here seem to be getting a lot of business when they weren't before.


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 25, 2020)

Vastator said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Are techs still the best bet
> ...



Most cruise lines offer significant discounts to share holders for as little as 100 shares. Carnival was 7 now 16, but with the recent cruise line dumping sick people in Atlanta, the industry as a whole is going to take it in the shorts. I'd wait and not buy above 10 unless you are a cruiser, then you have to do the math.

My pick, home delivery of groceries. More people are doing this and once they get used to it fewer people will be going to grocery stores.

Business has changed forever. It's time to think out of the box for stock buys.


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 25, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> I've been looking for publicly traded airliner wrecking/salvage outfits but, damn, they all seem to be privately held.  Their business is about to take to the sky 'cause you AIN'T.



Nah, they're getting bailouts.


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 25, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Companies that were already in the process of moving manufacturing OUT of China.
> 
> Georgia Pacific!



If you referencing Darlington, SC, no new jobs will be added. Most US companies in China are moving to Viet Nam and Indonesia.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 25, 2020)

Disney, they ain't hit bottom yet.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 26, 2020)

I made a few bucks trading Raytheon the last few days. I'm kicking myself I didn't buy Boeing when it went below 100. IMO, the S&P 500 is still too high. Earnings are going to be crushed this quarter.


----------



## The Banker (Mar 26, 2020)

Stocks to buy in this crash:
Don't say I never did anything for ya!  I think the market will make another leg down in April, these are great buys.

MGM and WYNN, the casinos aren't going anywhere, MGM hit a low of 6! it was in the 30s a month ago, it is at 13 now, if it makes another leg down BUY, WYNN is a great one too.

TOL, home builder, went from 50 to 14! I bought at 15 at the open the other day.  In 2009 it's low was 14, hard to believe this thing would be at 2009 housing crisis lows.This is a good company.

PLAY, Dave and Busters, why did this thing go to 5? I doubt it will go that low again.

BIP, a great REIT, they own tech infrastructure cell towers, data centers etc.  If you believe tech will expand in the coming years, which it will, this is a great play.  They pay a good dividend and have solid predictable incomes.

OXY- yea an oil company is risky but Carl Icahn is taking it over, it will be just fine, look for this thing to go lower and buy in the single digits.  Carl Icahn knows what he is doing.

UBER, this was a buy at 14, this will be a good company. I doubt it goes back to 14, if it does buy.

SWKS, this will be one of the main beneficiaries of 5g, great company.  if it goes back to 60, which I doubt, buy.

TQQQ leverage nasdaq ETF, this thing will rip, but only buy on a good sell off because the leverage works both ways and you will be down A LOT if you get in too early.

Riskier growth stocks:
TLRA, they do advertising for the cord cutting platforms, if you believe that more people will "cut the cord", which they are, this will be a big benneficiary.  Only risk is that they are merging with another company and if the merger doesn't go through it will take a hit.

RVLV, they sell overpriced clothing online and use social media influencer for advertising.  Basically they are Nordstroms without all the stores and overhead.  I look for trends and the trend in retail is online retail as brick and mortar is dying.  This has a lot of upside potential, they just IPOd and make $.

CRWD, a top cyber security firm, they have great potantial, but it is a crowded field.  I bought some at 36, it's at 50+ I thought it would go lower so I didn't buy enough. I hope it goes lower so I can load the boat.

AMRN, drug company, high risk HIGH reward, but if you buy it on a big sell off your risk is WAY less.

CRSP, gene editing, high risk high reward, do your homework.

YEXT, data analysis, has a lot of potential.

LK, they are the starbucks of China, yea I know China. They have massive growth potential though.  Andrew Left really likes this one, and he is an incredible investor. China is a huge market.


----------



## The Banker (Mar 26, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Becareful with the cruise liners, these companies are incorporated in foreign countries and don't pay US taxes, they might not get a bailout. Only buy if they go real low.


----------



## McRib (Mar 29, 2020)

Slyhunter said:


> Liberals ain't been right predicting shit in years.



Shut up dumbass.


----------



## McRib (Mar 29, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> I made a few bucks trading Raytheon the last few days. I'm kicking myself I didn't buy Boeing when it went below 100. IMO, the S&P 500 is still too high. Earnings are going to be crushed this quarter.



I've been following Boeing since the Maxx plane crashes, it is usually between $325 and $350, even after all the failures with their newest airliner. Like you, I'm sick I didn't buy, and I was following the stock, but dithered and didn't look at it for three days, and it doubled in value in that time. Three days, after the bailout. I totally missed the bounce, and feel just like you do.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 29, 2020)

A recent WSJ article, in  Thursday's I think, reports insiders in some big companies bought some $1.2 billion of their companies' stocks recnetly, as opposed to selling off some $2.4 billion, by March 19. This compared to selling some $6.1 billion same time last year. Some of the companies named were Marathon, Sunoco, Exxon, and a couple of other oil and energy companies, which was interesting to me anyway.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 29, 2020)

norfolk southern should be a fair hit about now. They're a little too heavy into hotels and shit but the hoppers carry goodies for export to China


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 29, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Too early to buy in my opinion; it will see saw down some more, some stocks will lose more than others of course, but, I would be looking at casino stocks and hotels; there will be a lot of pent up demand out there when this disease runs its course, as they all do. Gambling on gambling stocks, maybe, in the near future; or maybe I will just go gamble in a casino instead, it's more fun and the odds are about the same.
> 
> As for current business opportunities, food trucks around here seem to be getting a lot of business when they weren't before.


This virus has no "course" . Stick with food related and the equipment to make it happen. Pharma should be OK to great if you don't mind supporting Satans ilk.Be cautiously positive with tech stuff. The police state will thrive and having cool shit in your house/cells will make things more chill.Security cams and the like will rocket, I think


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 29, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Too early to buy in my opinion; it will see saw down some more, some stocks will lose more than others of course, but, I would be looking at casino stocks and hotels; there will be a lot of pent up demand out there when this disease runs its course, as they all do. Gambling on gambling stocks, maybe, in the near future; or maybe I will just go gamble in a casino instead, it's more fun and the odds are about the same.
> 
> As for current business opportunities, food trucks around here seem to be getting a lot of business when they weren't before.


This virus has no "course" . Stick with food related and the equipment to make it happen. Pharma should be OK to great if you don't mind supporting Satans ilk.Be cautiously positive with tech stuff. The police state will thrive and having cool shit in your house/cells will make things more chill.Security cams and the like will rocket, I think


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 29, 2020)

Tazbro. Gimme that Nacho chomping piece of shit "administrators' address so when I come up again I can go whip his fucking ass !


----------



## White 6 (Mar 29, 2020)

How about Alliant Techsystems, (ATK) ?  Their Federal Premium Ammunition Division is deemed important to the country even during the pandemic.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 30, 2020)

odanny said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals ain't been right predicting shit in years.
> ...


The truth is the truth. and you Libs don't know the truth when you see it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 5, 2020)

Not a total bargain any more but I am already showing small gains this year. Begbies are insolvency specialists. I think you call them Chapter 11 ?

They will have loads of work over the next few years.



			https://www.hl.co.uk/shares/shares-search-results/b/begbies-traynor-group-ord-gbp0.05


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2020)

OIl


----------



## candycorn (Apr 6, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously a big paper company, like Kimberly-Scott or a company that makes hand sanitizers.
> ...



Eating my cooking does.  Please--open the restaurants in a one block radius around my condo!!!


----------



## Denizen (Apr 6, 2020)

Trump snake oil. It has a near 50% success rate.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 6, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Trump snake oil. It has a near 50% success rate.


????????????????????????????????


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 8, 2020)

The Banker said:


> Stocks to buy in this crash:
> Don't say I never did anything for ya!  I think the market will make another leg down in April, these are great buys.
> 
> MGM and WYNN, the casinos aren't going anywhere, MGM hit a low of 6! it was in the 30s a month ago, it is at 13 now, if it makes another leg down BUY, WYNN is a great one too.
> ...


LK just sacked their Directors because a few million went missing. Be careful.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2020)

SOLD THE SAME preferred stock I told ya's about for the third time while keeping my long held position I jyst trade the extra position used to lower my cost avg and make up losses with.  Now my original position is now 0 risk 100%free=0 cost.
Recap; Trade 1-1 full day 149%
              Trade 2- 2 full days 159%
              Trade 3- I bought back too high to cover in fear it would get away from me so I only made 68% and it took me 2 full days.
I repeat: the best way to make back money from a crashing market is play the lack of liquidity beaten down forced selling preferred and notes, especially the ones with callable dates that the date passed already or holders were notified of an intended mandatory call.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 8, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Stocks to buy in this crash:
> ...


Yea they were committing fraud with their numbers.  China needs to get more accountability with their companies.  This could still be good because they do have great growth, but I wouldn't touch it until they get some real accountability.


----------



## McRib (Apr 9, 2020)

Just bought some MGM at $14.50, it might go down some more but I wanted to get in now so I can be sure of doubling my money when a vaccine is finally out.

MGM has $200 million due in 2020 in taxes and interest and has $3.9 billion cash on hand.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 9, 2020)

Invest in Trump 2020 t-shirts and bumper stickers.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Invest in Trump 2020 t-shirts and bumper stickers.



Invest in poop-chute of history viewing gallery tickets as Dopey Donald Trump is booked for his last ride on the poop-chute of history.

People will pay to watch him expunged by the poop-chute of history.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 10, 2020)

odanny said:


> Just bought some MGM at $14.50, it might go down some more but I wanted to get in now so I can be sure of doubling my money when a vaccine is finally out.
> 
> MGM has $200 million due in 2020 in taxes and interest and has $3.9 billion cash on hand.


Interesting, that's a tough group to be in, hope it works out.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 10, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Invest in Trump 2020 t-shirts and bumper stickers.
> ...


Have you ever bought stock in your life?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 10, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> Are techs still the best bet
> Or is their a hidden gem that’s been way over sold




I say the best jobs to be available is being a repo man ..

Btw to answer your question the stock market shot up today.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 10, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



My life is too precious for me to sell my rights to "My Life" in an IPO.

Stick with the poop chute of history tickets. Rumor has it that Dopey Donald Trump will throw rolls of toilet paper to the audience from his Puerto Rico misappropriations.

Donald Trump's policies have made toilet paper worth more than gold.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 10, 2020)

Denizen said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...


Sell the rights to your life? LOL you are a bit of a drama queen, but you are funny.


----------



## BabyFaace_ (Apr 12, 2020)

Oil companies are still at war with one another. But until the Covid-19 is under control I do not for see the stock market rising for another month.

-Taylor N.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 13, 2020)

BabyFaace_ said:


> Oil companies are still at war with one another. But until the Covid-19 is under control I do not for see the stock market rising for another month.
> 
> -Taylor N.


While even so called experts have been saying this the last week, they kept investors from trading the future expectations and the huge rush back into the market with all that money on the sidelines.
In other words by time you realize you would have could have should have, the bounce back gets far away from you.  I am almost at where I was at before the virus crash and not to far off the highest highs, the indexes are about 20% off (halfway between high and lows) and the volatility index shows our swings are lessening and bottom Of our range will be rising. 
Charts show a nice reverse head and shoulders forming.  You wanted to get in at the tip of the reverse head not the shoulder. 
People are rushing to those high divy plays that are maintaining them, and dipping into those low price preferreds that pay big at these prices=forward looking positions that are doing great right now.  My worry, is that I missed buying more and range traded sold some too soon.


----------



## Fed Starving (Apr 14, 2020)

Any ethical company that doesn't betray my people is perfectly alright with me on recovering stock value.  Those other companies that support the things that I despise, they should go out of business.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 15, 2020)

HaShev said:


> BabyFaace_ said:
> 
> 
> > Oil companies are still at war with one another. But until the Covid-19 is under control I do not for see the stock market rising for another month.
> ...


Chart shows a nice pop to short and a rollover for more downside.  
I'm accumulating a nice short position for new lows in the next few months.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2020)

The Banker said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > BabyFaace_ said:
> ...


Certain sectors yes, however I would cover any lows Thursday before the President lays out his return to work plans and initiative.
I have a few stocks I sold the range highs on and they came enough off their range high to buy back.  With this event happening Thurs it will be chasing me back into those positions before they get away from us, as if you notice the charts show a reverse head and shoulders on many overly sold stocks that have maintained a great high yield divy. 
You forget, April is a huge divy month and people hold on to them, and now people are holding long term because they got in so low, they can afford to.  Loose hands are gone and volitility is going down preventing the anomolies that occured during the freefall.   In other words choose your shorts well, like through instant news and coming earnings, but also watch out for this HaShev(return).


----------



## The Banker (Apr 16, 2020)

HaShev said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


I don't care about the next few days or weeks.  In the next few months stocks are going to drop alot.  At the end of the day stock prices are based on earnings and price to earnings.  The S&P isn't going to have a 30-40+ PE.  So either stocks need to drop a lot, or people need to start spending large amounts of money on goods and services, which isn't going to happen anytime soon...

The bulls are going to get hit with a big dose of reality and the short term fiat FOMO pumping will only make it that much worse.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 16, 2020)

The Banker said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


The market trades months in advance, unless you are trading NY hit companies or individual stories, you might be using certain media's designed negativity to guide your perspective that might put you in an investment trap especially with companies repurchasing at these levels and news highlighting infusions and back to work sentiment.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 16, 2020)

Split your money evenly between DIA,  SPY, and QQQ.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 16, 2020)

HaShev said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


I don't think you have any clue about the concept of FOMO, and more importantly earnings and P/E, This must be your first market crash.
I guess time will tell...


----------



## HaShev (Apr 16, 2020)

The Banker said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


I called the financial crisis bottom, called this recent top, and recent bottom,
made money on the worst market crashes without shorting stocks, and if you look at individual stocks futures people are paying 10% and 20% premiums to cover their shares on some capitalization and financial cos., I did warn you to cover.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 16, 2020)

HaShev said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Ya I bet you called em, statements like that show you're a phony...  

You don't even understand how earnings affect stock prices... What real crash has lasted 1 month?  These things take time to bottom. This is May 2001, Aug 2008. You probably bought then too thinking stocks were "cheap"  

I'm not short yet, but I will be very soon. 2900 /es looks very nice to me for many reasons, this fake pop tonight will give me a nice low risk entry tomorrow or next week.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 16, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> Are techs still the best bet
> Or is their a hidden gem that’s been way over sold


Who's making the antibody test for Covid?


----------



## HaShev (Apr 16, 2020)

The Banker said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


You just called me a liar for no reason but frustration that I was right and you didn't listen.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 16, 2020)

HaShev said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


huh you were right about what?

I guess some people just need to learn the hard way on some things...


----------



## HaShev (Apr 17, 2020)

The Banker said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


That you should be buying and
COVERING YOUR SHORTS at Thursdays lows before the get back to work phases were layed out at the briefing.  When I said financial mortgage and capitalization stocks were at a 10-20% premium to cover, I was not talking about ask prices, I was talking about actual afterhours stocks purchased.
=short squeeze.   That was at the indexes barely up in futures, now they are up 3.5% and the Russell almost 5%.  I myself missed getting back in my stocks I took profits on to protect my portfolio, when they failed to hit my buy order, so why would I lie?  The difference is those are stocks I owned not borrowed, when I miss the boat I am only losing 1 single opp on those stocks that repeat trade range chances, but still have my profits from the sale,  when shorting the stock on margin acct missing covering means losing your profit and then some when there is a huge spike and short squeeze.  If you are lucky, the market maker will give you a chance to cover lower then what the futures and afterhours/premarket suggests.  I'm guessing you didn't see my posts (like post-24411119) detailing the mortgage company preferred stocks surging  149 and 150% in 1 day, my replies to you were warning you of such a hit if that was your target short.  I was doing you a favor and how do you treat me?
WTH?  No one ever listens.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

People are upset when the Fed gives money to a corporation.
Were those same people upset when legislation allowed those corporations to fire thousands of Americans and move their operations overseas and write off their moving expenses.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 17, 2020)

HaShev said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


What are you babbling about?  Where did I ever say I am short stocks or mortgage stocks???  I said short the pop?

I'm shorting using futures and am about to enter at in the 2900 range on /es, a nice low risk entry.  Then I'm going to watch reality hit all you drunk bulls when earnings and consumer spending tank for the next few quarters...


----------



## my2¢ (Apr 20, 2020)

I simply go with the flow using a handful of ETFs.


----------



## KissMy (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Picaro (May 7, 2020)

I 'invested' in four Angus calves, and a dozen more chickens. Avoided turkeys this year. We can look forward to weeks of the pent up rush to price gouging that has already begun in many products beginning now. Sold a kilo of gold at the bubble price, so I have to put the remainder in something for a while, so I might ust buy some more calves, and a new audio system, one that plays some of the high density music file systems. Saw a deal on a Sony DH 590 and a mid level quality Sony CD/DVD player the other day, and now need a decent DAC and headphone amp and better set of headphones. The rest is party money, and maybe a gift to the kids and grandkids.


----------



## Likkmee (May 7, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> Recovery? The FED is dropping One Trillion Dollars into the market every night this week, and it has done nothing. There is little prospect for recovery in the near future.


A few dozen trillion more and..........


----------



## HaShev (May 7, 2020)

Picaro said:


> I 'invested' in four Angus calves, and a dozen more chickens. Avoided turkeys this year. We can look forward to weeks of the pent up rush to price gouging that has already begun in many products beginning now. Sold a kilo of gold at the bubble price, so I have to put the remainder in something for a while, so I might ust buy some more calves, and a new audio system, one that plays some of the high density music file systems. Saw a deal on a Sony DH 590 and a mid level quality Sony CD/DVD player the other day, and now need a decent DAC and headphone amp and better set of headphones. The rest is party money, and maybe a gift to the kids and grandkids.


I warned that the over zealous news on only
10-15% processing plant temporary decline in pork and chicken would lead to hoarding meats in some areas.  It never affected my area nor the pricing which was at trying to get rid of this stuff everyone is affraid to buy prices.
With restaurants not yet open, and those that are at 25% capacity, and big percentage of the public fearful of meat processing plant products, the chance that 10-15% which is abundance off the top anyway, should n9t be noticed until you cause hoarding=thank you MSM trying to use fear as a means to keep viewers from changing the channel.
IDIOTS!
NOW WANNA HEAR MY BEST RETURN BESIDES PREFERREDS?
It was my extra rolls of insulation.
Those things increased better then gold 2 years back and the return was over double the price in holding them.  I think all the natural disasters and move toward bat insulation made rolls scarce in Home stores and prices increased substantially while I already had a volume discount the prices more then doubled by the time I got rid of the extra rolls.


----------



## Picaro (May 7, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > I 'invested' in four Angus calves, and a dozen more chickens. Avoided turkeys this year. We can look forward to weeks of the pent up rush to price gouging that has already begun in many products beginning now. Sold a kilo of gold at the bubble price, so I have to put the remainder in something for a while, so I might ust buy some more calves, and a new audio system, one that plays some of the high density music file systems. Saw a deal on a Sony DH 590 and a mid level quality Sony CD/DVD player the other day, and now need a decent DAC and headphone amp and better set of headphones. The rest is party money, and maybe a gift to the kids and grandkids.
> ...



We can all go back and invent anecdotal 'great deals n stuff' for ourselves on the innernetz. I usually laugh at them because nobody ever posted that they bought this stuff at the time they claim they bought it, they just claim it later after they can look good, kind of like past-posting bets on horse races.


----------



## HaShev (May 7, 2020)

Picaro said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


You can't post symbols unless you want
A) your enemies (groups) to bet against your positions
B) you want people mad at you if they wrong time those symbols and lose money.
-Common Sense 101


----------



## KissMy (May 8, 2020)

I bought 1,000 shares of TQQQ soon after the Fed, Trump & Congress announced they would do massive $7 Trillion Bail Out. TQQQ dropped to $33 but sprung to $42 before I got my shares. Now I'm close to double. My 100 Gold Coins I buy every time a borrow & spend Republican President passes a budget, have risen by $500/ea.


----------



## Blues Man (May 8, 2020)

Booze stocks.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 8, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> Are techs still the best bet
> Or is their a hidden gem that’s been way over sold


/——-/ It’s an 3x small cap ETN, TNA. It went from $70 down to $10. I started buying 4,000 shares with cost basis of about $15. It closed at $23 today.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 8, 2020)

KissMy said:


> I bought 1,000 shares of TQQQ soon after the Fed, Trump & Congress announced they would do massive $7 Trillion Bail Out. TQQQ dropped to $33 but sprung to $42 before I got my shares. Now I'm close to double. My 100 Gold Coins I buy every time a borrow & spend Republican President passes a budget, have risen by $500/ea.


/——-/ I’ve traded TQQQ, mostly cash  secured puts. I’ve done ok.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 8, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Obviously a big paper company, like Kimberly-Scott or a company that makes hand sanitizers.


/——-/ Did anyone watch Wayfair (W) $27 - $188 since mid March


----------



## Anathema (May 8, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> Are techs still the best bet
> Or is their a hidden gem that’s been way over sold



I’ll do what I always do... invest in food, water, weapons, ammo, and other survival equipment. That’s why these silly ups and downs in the market never bother me.


----------



## Mello711 (May 9, 2020)

I’ve made money on modern (mrna) and now I’m investing a lot into ford because it nearly halved so I’m expecting a nice bounce back


----------



## Mello711 (May 9, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously a big paper company, like Kimberly-Scott or a company that makes hand sanitizers.
> ...


Crazy


----------



## Overtime Paycheck (May 15, 2020)

I could guess that those companies that I don't have troubles with are going to be companies that I keep an interest in.


----------



## Picaro (May 15, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Oh yeah, I forgot what Big Giant Market Movers you guys are, with millions of investors hanging on your every opinion.


----------



## HaShev (May 15, 2020)

Picaro said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


No, but you know I p'o alot of BIG MONEY people and corporations and groups who are famous for their revenge tactics.  It's actually way to easy to manipulate stocks without big trades.  It's a national security problem that is not being addressed.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> Recovery? The FED is dropping One Trillion Dollars into the market every night this week, and it has done nothing. There is little prospect for recovery in the near future.


Link!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Whose debt?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Cruise line dumping people in Atlanta?

WTF does that mean?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2020)

Denizen said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...



Lay off the mind-altering substances before posting, please!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2020)

OldLady said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Are techs still the best bet
> ...


Apparently, everyone who does that kind of work!


----------



## the other mike (May 15, 2020)

Invest in a cattle ranch, since ribeyes will be worth about $50 a pound soon.


----------



## HaShev (May 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Invest in a cattle ranch, since ribeyes will be worth about $50 a pound soon.


The supply problem is TEMPORARY & minor and not a cattle rancher issue, it's a processing plant issue. Some ranchers are literally killing the animals because they have no place to process or call for their supply.
THE MSM is causing some area shortages by over dramatizing the situation for viewership with the result being hoarding thus self fulfilling.


----------



## Picaro (May 16, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Invest in a cattle ranch, since ribeyes will be worth about $50 a pound soon.
> ...



Nah. by the time my calves are fattened there will be price gouging; food prices are already way up, and shutting down packers, which are a near monopoly these days, always causes shortages, and they shut down over 20% of capacity, which in turn leaves farmers with excess livestock. Care to guess what happens when some 3 million hogs have to be put down at once? It ain't pretty.

Yeah yeah, we know; you think livestock gets fattend up over-night by just snapping one's fingers, and then appears on the  grocery shelves the next day


----------



## shimon (May 16, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Invest in a cattle ranch, since ribeyes will be worth about $50 a pound soon.
> ...


Actually I remember when Katrina blasted through Louisiana and something like 70 per cent of the chickens were grown there at the time and most were killed... I asked a friend in the food business if this meant there will be a shortage of chickens in North America. He laughed and told me it takes 6 weeks to have just as many chickens as before as that is how long it takes from egg to being culled.. I was surprised and it shows us that our food supply is stronger then one can imagine. I am sure they will figure out ways to compensate. Maybe smaller more spread out facilities would be the best answer instead of huge sprawling ones where all our eggs are put into a few baskets leaving us vulnerable when one goes down...


----------

